# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) >  Φήμες για δρομολογήσεις πλοίων (Rumours for ship routes)

## Kalloni

Red Sea I στις δυτικες για ενα μηνα το καλοκαιρι. Δοξες για τη μηλο. Μπορει και καμια προεκταση μεχρι κρητη

----------


## MYTILENE

> Red Sea I στις δυτικες για ενα μηνα το καλοκαιρι. Δοξες για τη μηλο. Μπορει και καμια προεκταση μεχρι κρητη


Τι νέο ήταν αυτό τώρα?Είναι σίγουρο ή κυκλοφόρησε σαν φήμη *ΚΑΙ* αυτό?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## salv.

ας πω της πληροφοριες μου.
1)Το πρεβελη παη στης αγωνη στης 12/3
2)Ο βαρδινογιαννης ναυλωνη ενα highspeed και θα μπει στη θεση του πρεβελη
3)Κρητη1 βγαινει στης 23/3 για το δεξαμενισμο

----------


## captain 83

Δεν χρειάζεται να ναυλώσει ταχύπλοο αφού θα δρομολογηθεί το Χαισπιντ 5 στο Ρέθυμνο

----------


## viramola

Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο
Το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ:*ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*
ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1:*ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ*
ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2:*ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ*
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ.........:*ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ!!!!!!!!* :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ.........:*ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ!!!!!!!!*


Φίλε μου, κάθε .....φήμη ευπρόσδεκτη.  :Razz: 

Μόνο που αν διαβάσεις *ΕΔΩ* το συννημένο αρχείο, και πιο συγκεκριμμένα το *θέμα '9'*, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι άλλη γνώμη έχουν η εταιρεία του πλοίου και το ΣΑΣ.

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΗΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ VIRAMOLA ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΨΙΘΥΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ.
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΗ ΤΗ ΣΑΜΟΙΚΑΡΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ Η G A.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΒΡΟΝΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ 13 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ.

----------


## Leo

Μα κάπου διάβασα ότι η HSW θα ανακοινώσει τα δρομολόγια της στις 10 Μαρτίου... κοντός ψαλμός λοιπόν θα σκάσει η "βόμβα"  :Wink: . Πάντως για μένα τα τωρινά του δρομολόγια είναι μια χαρά και μιλάω βέβαια για το σπίτι μου (Σύρο), που έτσι κι αλλιώς το τιμούμε δεόντως.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Φίλε μου, κάθε .....φήμη ευπρόσδεκτη. 
> 
> Μόνο που αν διαβάσεις *ΕΔΩ* το συννημένο αρχείο, και πιο συγκεκριμμένα το *θέμα '9'*, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι άλλη γνώμη έχουν η εταιρεία του πλοίου και το ΣΑΣ.


Φίλε espresso η φήμη αυτή ακόυστηκε μετά το ΣΑΣ γι'αυτό και το ανέφερα!!Το είχα δεί και γώ(το συννημένο) αλλά αφού ακούστηκε-κυκλοφόρησε είπα να το γράψω!Μακάρι να πάει πάντως ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ :Razz:  αντι για Παροναξία.Τι λές και σύ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Πιθανή η δρομολόγηση, μετά την άνοιξη, δύο πλοίων τα οποία θα συνδέουν την Κρήτη με τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, μέσω ορισμένων νησιών της άγονης γραμμής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα το Β. Κορνάρος το οποίο θα ξεκινάει από Κρήτη - Δωδεκάνησα - Χίος - Θεσσαλονίκη και το Ιεράπετρα από Κρήτη - Ρόδος - Χίος - Αλεξανδρούπολη. Λογικά θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι ενδιάμεσοι σταθμοί.

----------


## Leo

'Ετσι όπως ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω την είδηση και είδα δυό πλοία... Υπέθεσα ότι αυτά θα μπορούσε να ήταν οι αδελφές ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ μετά την απόφαση της G.A. Ferries να αφήσει την γραμμή της Ικαροσαμίας. Εντάξει και τα πλοία αυτά Ιεράπετρα και Β. Κορνάρος έκαναν κατι εβδομαδιαία ταξίδια αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά τώρα θα ξεκινάνε απο την Κρήτη??

----------


## Ellinis

Τα πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ έκαναν και τα προηγούμενα χρόνια αυτή τη γραμμή. Ξεκίναγαν από Πειραιά προς Λασίθι, μετά κάνανε το επιδοτούμενο Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Ρόδο και μετά συνεχίζαν το επίσης επιδοτούμενο Ρόδο ως Βόρεια Ελλάδα.

Αν φέτος το κάνουν και τα δύο πάει να πεί οτι θα αραιώσει η σύνδεση Πειραιά-Λασίθι από 4 φόρες που ήταν πέρσι σε 2-3.

----------


## Leo

Το σημερινό άρθρο της *Ναυτεμπορικής* με πολλές βόμβες και όχι μόνο. Όλα όσα ακούγαμε και δεν πιστεύαμε.... :Surprised:

----------


## MYTILENE

¶κουσα κάποια ενδεχόμενα και είπα να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας:
1.¶ν περάσει από ΣΑΣ η αποδρομολόγηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στη γραμμή θα μπεί το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ με το εξής δρομολόγιο:Πάρο-Νάξο-Μυτιλήνη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!(Πολύ τυχεροί αυτοί που θα κάνουν τέτοιο ταξίδι,θα μπαίνουν ξυρισμένοι και θα βγαίνουν αξύριστοι :Razz: )
2.Αν *δεν* περάσει το αίτημα της HSW -το καλύτερο δλδ, θα συνεχίσουμε ως έχει και θα είναι αυτοί καλά και μείς καλύτερα(που έλεγε και οι γιαγιά μου :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## Speedkiller

Να μην Περάσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Γ  ιατί όλο αυτοί να περνούν καλά???? Να περάσουμε κ μεις καλά μια φορά!!!Αστο καλό πια... :-D :-D :-D

----------


## Νaval22

> 1.Άν περάσει από ΣΑΣ η αποδρομολόγηση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στη γραμμή θα μπεί το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ με το εξής δρομολόγιο:Πάρο-Νάξο-Μυτιλήνη


Σε καλό να μας βγεί γελάσαμε πάλι,φαντάζομαι πως αστειεύεσαι φίλε Mytilene

----------


## sylver23

δηλαδη εγω που θελω να παω ευδηλο αντι να κανω 5.30 ωρες απευθειας ή 7 με συρο μυκονο με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ,θα κανω 9?????(στο περιπου)sardinia vera σου ρχομαι

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σε καλό να μας βγεί γελάσαμε πάλι,φαντάζομαι πως αστειεύεσαι φίλε Mytilene


Είπα οτι το άκουσα,μη νομίζεις και γώ απόρησα και κούνησα το κεφάλι για να του δείξω οτι δε στέκει αυτό που λέει, αλλά αυτός το έλεγε και το πίστευε κιόλας :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Και εγω που νομιζα οτι μονο ο Αγουδημος τα κανει αυτα...:grin: :grin: :grin:

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΟΣ

Παιδια μηπως γνωριζετε αν εκτος το γρηγορο για Ρεθυμνο θα βαλει η ΑΝΕΚ αλλο καραβι

----------


## Leo

> Παιδια μηπως γνωριζετε αν εκτος το γρηγορο για Ρεθυμνο θα βαλει η ΑΝΕΚ αλλο καραβι


Δεν έχει ακουστεί τέτοιο θέμα μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## papaioa_george

Βλέπω ότι κάποιο σύστημα μας δουλεύει . Βλέπω την εταιρεία SAN NIKOLAS σε δρομολόγια Πειραιά - Πάρου και Ραφήνας - Τήνου - Σαντορίνης . Θα κάνει τον ίδιο καιρό δύο δρομολόγια ή κάτι έγινε λάθος ; Ξέρετε τίποτα ; Η τουλάχιστον ξέρετε τίποτα για δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα ;

----------


## sylver23

ειναι λαθος του συστηματος

----------


## Nautikos II

* Δευτέρα, 10 Νοεμβρίου 2008 07:00* 

Το «πράσινο φως» για τη δρομολόγηση των διαδικασιών για την ίδρυση μίας νέας πολυμετοχικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας άναψε σε λαϊκή συνέλευση, που οργανώθηκε από τη συντονιστική επιτροπή με σύνθημα «Καράβι στο Ρέθυμνο». 
Ήταν μία συγκέντρωση, στην οποία συμμετείχαν περισσότεροι από 600-700 άνθρωποι, έδωσαν το «παρών» όλοι οι τοπικοί φορείς και ακούστηκαν απόψεις γύρω από την ελλιπή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του νομού, για το πώς μπορεί ο Νομός Ρεθύμνου να βγει από το αδιέξοδο, για το αν μία τέτοια εταιρεία μπορεί να είναι βιώσιμη και για το πώς θα αντιμετωπιστεί στο άμεσο μέλλον το πρόβλημα, δεδομένου ότι - ακόμα και αν επιτευχθεί ο στόχος της αγοράς ενός πλοίου - αυτό δεν πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί πριν τα τέλη του 2009 ή τις αρχές του 2010, σύμφωνα με τις πιο αισιόδοξες προβλέψεις.
Στη συνέλευση παρουσιάστηκαν οι λόγοι που οδήγησαν τη συντονιστική επιτροπή στο να θέσει το στόχο της ίδρυσης εταιρείας και της αγοράς πλοίου, αλλά και τα νομικά και οικονομοτεχνικά στοιχεία, που καθιστούν - σύμφωνα με τα μέλη της επιτροπής - την προσπάθεια αξιόπιστη.
*ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΒΑΡΔΑΚΗΣ* 
Πηγη Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Tsikalos

Έχει βγει μία φήμη ότι θα δρομολογηθί κάράβι από Ρέθυμνο για Κύθηρα. Καμιά ιδεα για αυτό?

----------


## Tsikalos

Telika oi fimes epivevaiwthikan.
Fainetai ligo hazos o kiklos alla as einai. Pantws gia to rethimno tha tairiazei mia proseggisi gia sifno opws ekane ena feggari i rethimniaki. Tha he kinisi kai apo Iraklio
Endehomenws enallax me kamia folegandro

----------


## sea world

Kserei kapoios an telika tha dromologhthei to delfini pou agorase prin ligous mhnes o omilos Panagea gia grammh Gytheio-Kuthira??

----------


## NAXOS

ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ. HS4 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΗS5 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ HS3 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ι0-ΘΗΡΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ FC4 HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ FC3 AΠΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ HS2 ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΗS1 TA ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙ 19.45 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΟΜΕ Η HSW ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ HS ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ.

----------


## hsw

> ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ. HS4 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΗS5 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ HS3 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ι0-ΘΗΡΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ FC4 HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ FC3 AΠΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ HS2 ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΗS1 TA ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙ 19.45 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΟΜΕ Η HSW ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ HS ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ.


4 απορίες:
1) Πως θα προλαβαίνει το hs3 να κάνει 2 δρομολόγια για Ίο-Θήρα? Θα ταξιδεύει όλο το 24ωρο? (υπερβολή :Very Happy: )
2) Νήσος Χίος?? :Confused: 
3) Ενώ πέρσι είχαν δύο πλοία για Πάροναξία (συνολικά 1300 επιβατών) τώρα έχουν 3 (συνολικά 3600 επιβατών)... τόση κίνηση στη γραμμή και σε οικονομική κρίση; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
4) Δεν υποτίθεται πως ένα hs θα κατέβαινε στο Ηράκλειο, το fc 4 θα πήγαινε Θεσαλονίκη και γενικότερα τα διπλά δρομολόγια θα περιορίζονταν?

Πάντως ανταγωνισμός με τα συμβατικά στην Παροναξία δεν υπάρχει με αναχώρηση 2 ώρες μετά τα blue star.... Κάποιες από τις κινήσεις είναι έξυπνες, αλλά οι περισσότερες ανούσιες κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## captain 83

Για τα νησιά των Σποράδων φίλε NAXOS κανένα νέο;

----------


## sylver23

> 4 απορίες:
> 
> 3) Ενώ πέρσι είχαν δύο πλοία για Πάροναξία (συνολικά 1300 επιβατών) τώρα έχουν 3 (συνολικά 3600 επιβατών)... τόση κίνηση στη γραμμή και σε οικονομική κρίση;


Μην προσθετεις τα πρωτοκολλα 3 πλοιων (3600) οτι ειναι για παροναξια.Μην ξεχνας οτι το νησος Μυκονος μετα την παροναξια εχει και την ικαροσαμια.Αρα ενας πολυ μεγαλος αριθμος εισητηριων ειναι για αυτα τα νησια.

----------


## roussosf

εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω χρονια τωρα ειναι τα δρομολογια της Ραφηνας Ολα τα πλοια ειναι κολημενα στα τρια νησια Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο
Και καλως η Ανδρος που δεν εχει συνδεση με αλλο λιμανι  τα αλλα δυο τα χρειαζονται και τα τρια πλοια?Πως κανενας δεν σκευθηκε να ανοιξει γραμμη πχ Ανδρο Συρο Παρο
και μην μου πειτε οτι ηταν οι Παναγιες και οι Αιολοι

----------


## hsw

> Μην προσθετεις τα πρωτοκολλα 3 πλοιων (3600) οτι ειναι για παροναξια.Μην ξεχνας οτι το νησος Μυκονος μετα την παροναξια εχει και την ικαροσαμια.Αρα ενας πολυ μεγαλος αριθμος εισητηριων ειναι για αυτα τα νησια.


κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα στην αρχή... αλλά και πάλι είναι πολλά... Ακόμα και 2600 επιβάτες για παράδειγμα (1000 για Ικαροσαμία από το Νήσος Μύκονος) είναι το διπλάσιο από πέρσι

----------


## thanos75

> εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω χρονια τωρα ειναι τα δρομολογια της Ραφηνας Ολα τα πλοια ειναι κολημενα στα τρια νησια Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο
> Και καλως η Ανδρος που δεν εχει συνδεση με αλλο λιμανι τα αλλα δυο τα χρειαζονται και τα τρια πλοια?Πως κανενας δεν σκευθηκε να ανοιξει γραμμη πχ Ανδρο Συρο Παρο
> και μην μου πειτε οτι ηταν οι Παναγιες και οι Αιολοι


 Κάποτε φίλε μου (πριν από 15 και βάλε χρόνια) υπήρχαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ από Ραφήνα που έκαναν το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος για πολλά χρόνια...Πλοία όπως το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ, το ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ (που έγινε εάν δεν απατώμαι μετά ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ), το ΔΗΛΟΣ (το αδερφό του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) εξυπηρέτησαν τη γραμμή αυτή για πολλά χρόνια.  Δυστυχώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα διάφορα συμφέροντα των διαφόρων Οργανισμών Λιμένων, ο ανταγωνισμός των εταιριών (που οι περισσότερες έχουν έδρα τον Πειραιά), αλλά και τα σχέδια περί δημιουργίας πιο σύγχονου λιμανιού στο Λαύριο (που ουσιαστικά δεν έγιναν ποτέ), συνέβαλαν στο να μη συνεχιστεί η γραμμή αυτή και έμειναν μόνο τα ταχύπλοα δυστυχώς...Μακάρι να λειτουργούσε ξανά αυτή η γραμμή γιατί θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ κόσμο ειδικά στη Βόρεια και Ανατολική Αττική.  Δεν το αποκλείω πάντως όταν ο προαστιακός φτάσει Ραφήνα να ξαναδούμε αυτή τη γραμμή και πάλι

----------


## thanos75

Επιπλέον για χρόνια λειτουργούσε η γραμμή Ραφήνα-Αη Στράτης-Λημνος-Καβάλα με τον θρυλικό ΑΛΚΑΙΟ (στα χρόνια της παρακμής του), η οποία μετεφέρθη πλέον στο Λαύριο, ενώ για ένα μικρό διάστημα είχε φέρει ο Στρίντζης στη Ραφήνα και το IONIAN SUN, το οποίο έκανε τη γραμμή (ΚΡΑΤΗΘΕΙΤΕ!!!) Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος-Κως-Νίσυρος-Τήλος-Σύμη-Ρόδος!!! Δυστυχώς όμως -όπως προείπα-κάποιοι δεν ήθελαν την ακμή της Ραφήνας

----------


## roussosf

> Κάποτε φίλε μου (πριν από 15 και βάλε χρόνια) υπήρχαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ από Ραφήνα που έκαναν το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Σύρος-Πάρος-Νάξος για πολλά χρόνια...Πλοία όπως το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ, το ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ (που έγινε εάν δεν απατώμαι μετά ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ), το ΔΗΛΟΣ (το αδερφό του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) εξυπηρέτησαν τη γραμμή αυτή για πολλά χρόνια.  Δυστυχώς έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα διάφορα συμφέροντα των διαφόρων Οργανισμών Λιμένων, ο ανταγωνισμός των εταιριών (που οι περισσότερες έχουν έδρα τον Πειραιά), αλλά και τα σχέδια περί δημιουργίας πιο σύγχονου λιμανιού στο Λαύριο (που ουσιαστικά δεν έγιναν ποτέ), συνέβαλαν στο να μη συνεχιστεί η γραμμή αυτή και έμειναν μόνο τα ταχύπλοα δυστυχώς...Μακάρι να λειτουργούσε ξανά αυτή η γραμμή γιατί θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ κόσμο ειδικά στη Βόρεια και Ανατολική Αττική.  Δεν το αποκλείω πάντως όταν ο προαστιακός φτάσει Ραφήνα να ξαναδούμε αυτή τη γραμμή και πάλι


τα γνωριζω πολυ καλα ολα αυτα γιατι ηταν δρομολογια που τα χρησιμοποιουσα . Και εγω εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι τωρα με την ραγδαια εξαπλωση της Αθηνας προς τα Βορειοανατολικα προαστια και την Ανατολικη Αττικη καποιος θα βρεθει να κανει την κινηση. Και βαζοντας και την Ανδρο στο δρομολόγιο της Παροναξιας πιστευω οτι θα είναι κερδοφορο .Προσοχη θέλουν οι ωρες και ιδικά τον Χειμώνα

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ. HS4 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΗS5 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΥΡΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ HS3 ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Ι0-ΘΗΡΑ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ FC4 HΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ FC3 AΠΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ HS2 ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΗS1 TA ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙ 19.45 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΒΑΘΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΟΜΕ Η HSW ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ HS ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ.


Δύο FC Ηράκλειο - Κυκλάδες δεν είναι πάρα πολλά;

----------


## meco

> Δύο FC Ηράκλειο - Κυκλάδες δεν είναι πάρα πολλά;


Μάλλον όχι γιατί πέρυσι για να βρεις εισητήριο έπρεπε να κάνεις δέηση πρώτα.
Βέβαια φέτος έχουμε και τη κρίση... Θα δούμε...

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρουμε αν το Superjet θα είανι στην γραμμή φέτος? Έχουμε Searunner και Megajet... επίσης που ήταν στη γραμμή απο το Ηράκλειο Κυκλάδες (τουριστικά) την σεζόν που πέρασε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είχα διαβάσει ένα πρωτοσέλιδο τοπικής Εφημερίδας του Ρεθύμνου για δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόου. Σαν εικόνα είχα το Sea Jet. Τώρα το τι στ' αλήθεια θα συμβεί είναι άγνωστο.

----------


## speedrunner

> Δεν ξέρουμε αν το Superjet θα είανι στην γραμμή φέτος? Έχουμε Searunner και Megajet... επίσης που ήταν στη γραμμή απο το Ηράκλειο Κυκλάδες (τουριστικά) την σεζόν που πέρασε.


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=33

----------


## giorgos_249

> εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω χρονια τωρα ειναι τα δρομολογια της Ραφηνας Ολα τα πλοια ειναι κολημενα στα τρια νησια Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο
> Και καλως η Ανδρος που δεν εχει συνδεση με αλλο λιμανι τα αλλα δυο τα χρειαζονται και τα τρια πλοια?Πως κανενας δεν σκευθηκε να ανοιξει γραμμη πχ Ανδρο Συρο Παρο
> και μην μου πειτε οτι ηταν οι Παναγιες και οι Αιολοι


*Πριν χρόνια στη Ραφήνα τέθηκε το ζήτημα της επέκτασης του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας. Γι΄αυτό απ΄οτι κατάλαβα προυπόθεση ήταν η κατασκευή κυματοθραύστη ύψους 1.5 μέτρων 300 μέτρα από την ακτή. Αν κατάλαβα καλά θα ξεκινούσε από το ρέμα και θα τελείωνε 300 μέτρα μέσα. Θα περιελάμβανε στο εσωτερικό του το "Μεγάλο Ρέμα Ραφήνας" ένα από τα σημαντικότερα ποτάμια της Μεσογαίας. Στην μελέτη για ητν απέκταση αυτό δεν ελήφθη υπ' όψιν. Το ΣΤΕ φρέναρε την επέκταση, ευτυχώς, γιατί σύμφωνα με το περιοδικό "Αραφήν" η κατακράτηση των φερτών υλικών εντός της λιμενολεκάνης θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα όχι μόνο την υποβάθμιση αλλά την καταστροφή του όρμου της Ραφήνας. Ο χαρακτήρας του λιμανιού είναι επιβατικός με περιορισμένες εξυπηρετήσεις στις Κυκλάδες. Οπως έλεγαν τότε δεν είναι σωστό να γίνει ένα αμιγές λιμάνι στον Ευβοικό. Τότε το λιμάνι ήταν κορεσμένο. Αν τελικά έρθει ο προαστιακός το έργο της απέκτασης μάλλον θα γίνει καταστρέφοντας έτσι την πανέμορφη Ραφήνα μας. Όχι πως δεν θέλω πλοία στη Ραφήνα , ίσα ίσα θέλω και πλοία για τα δωδεκάνησα αλλά το λιμάνι δεν έχει κάποιες προυποθέσεις. Σύντομα θα σκανάρω την σελίδα και θα την ανεβάσω. Όσο για τις απόπειρες δρομολόγησης που έγιναν πέτυχαν σχεδόν όλες αλλά ήταν εποχιακές και μόνο για το καλοκαίρι. Το χειμώνα δεν είχε κίνηση και έτσι απέσυραν τα πλοία.*

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εγώ είχα ακούσει για δρομολόγηση του ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ στα Δωδεκάνησα & στα Χανιά...Μήπως θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο με τον ΊΚΑΡΟ ???

----------


## fotis

Τελικά το Πάσχα πέρασε, τα τριήμερα ηλθαν κι έφυγαν.. έχουμε καποιο νέο σχετικα με τη γραμμη Ραφήνα Ανδρος Τηνος Μύκονος για αυτό το καλικαίρι ενόψει και της αρχής του σε δυο εβδομάδες (ειναι 19 Μαϊου αλλωστε σημερα); Θα δρομολογηθει κανα πλοίο ή θα αυξήσουν τα δρομολόγια τους τα ήδη υπαρχοντα; 
   Οσοι είστε πιο ειδικοι με το χωρο δώστε μας τα φώτα σας.. Αντε κι έρχεται τριήμερο να αποδράσουμε..

----------


## Leo

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε κάτι άλλο γαι την Ραφήνα. Ό έιναι έχει γνωστοποιηθεί.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για το καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε την κλασσική τετράδα ΕΓ/ΟΓ και από ταχύπλοα τα χαισπιντ 2 (ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΟ) το σι τζετ (ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΟ) και το ΦΛΑΙΝΚΑΤ 3 (ΣΥΡΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΝΑΞΟ ΙΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ). Δεν θα υπάρχει σίγουρα το χαισπιντ 3 να εντοπίζει τους ... καρχαρίες  ( το καρχαριοειδές στη Ραφήνα πέρυσι αυτό το εντόπισε ) . Αν το ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ κάποια στιγμή ξεμπλέξει πιθανόν να έρθει (αλλιώς γιατί να εξακολουθεί να διαφημίζεται; ). Τώρα αν ο κος Περογιαννάκης μας βρει κανα πλοίο από τh SADO KISSEN και μας το φέρει από το φθινόπωρο ή μετά το χειμώνα δεν γνωρίζω. Ας μας πει κάποιος ειδικός στην ιαπωνική αγορά.*

----------


## hsw

Τελικά θα δρομολογηθεί η Ροδάνθη και η Ανθή Μαρίνα στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνος-Καβάλα?

----------


## marsant

Για το πρωτο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση αφου ειναι ΠαροΝαξια-Σαντορινη, για το δευτερο μμμμ μην αποκλειετε τιποτα......

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Όταν έφυγαν τα 2 χαισπιντ μιλούσαμε για αντικαταστάΤΕΣ ταχύπλοα . Και καλά το χαισπιντ 6.* 

*Το άλλο ποιο είναι;;;;;;*

----------


## sg3

http://www.fonitiskritis.gr/ArticleV....aspx?A_ID=344
ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ Η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΥ! ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΡΙΖΟΝ? :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πως αλήθεια θα σας φαινόταν μία καινούργια γραμμή με πλοίο RO/RO (τουλάχιστον αρχικά, αργότερα και εφόσον υπάρξει επιβατικό και μεταφορικό ενδιαφέρον, με μεγαλύτερο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ) η οποία θα συνδέει την Κύμη (!!!) με την Χίο και την Μυτιλήνη ??? Ίσως πολύ σύντομα μάθουμε νεότερα, μιας και κάτι έχει ακουστεί για ενδιαφέρον θυγατρικής μεγάλου ...μεσογειακού (ας το πούμε έτσι) ομίλου.

----------


## basi

Μακάρι . Το Σίγρι είναι μόλις 88 μίλια από την Κύμη και άλλα τόσα τα Μεστά . 

Αλλά γιά μένα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε επιβατικό πλοίο , γιατί τα δρομολόγια θα ήταν ημερήσια και βέβαια πολύ φτηνότερα , ενώ η πλεύση θα ήταν 4-5 ώρες .

Αλλωστε παλιότερα υπήρχε και επιδότηση γιά 2 φορές την εβδομάδα .

----------


## thanos75

> Μακάρι . Το Σίγρι είναι μόλις 88 μίλια από την Κύμη και άλλα τόσα τα Μεστά . 
> 
> Αλλά γιά μένα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε επιβατικό πλοίο , γιατί τα δρομολόγια θα ήταν ημερήσια και βέβαια πολύ φτηνότερα , ενώ η πλεύση θα ήταν 4-5 ώρες .
> 
> Αλλωστε παλιότερα υπήρχε και επιδότηση γιά 2 φορές την εβδομάδα .



Ακριβώς...στο παρελθόν΄(επί Nomicos Lines νομίζω) είχε πάρξει αυτή η σύνδεση από την Κύμη προς Σϊγρι-Αη Στράτη-Λήμνο και μάλιστα είχε πάει και αρκετά καλά.  Μακάρι να ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο.  Όσον αφορά τα ro-ro, προσωπικά θα κρατούσα μικρό καλάθι γιατί ο δρόμος Χαλκίδα-Κύμη είναι ένα χάλι.  Πολύ μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε η γενικά δρομολόγηση κάποιου επιβατηγού από Κύμη προς τα νησιά του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου - ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα προς τα δυτικά λιμάνια τους (Σίγρι, Μεστά)

----------


## george Xios

Σε συνέντευξη του ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας έκανε αναφορά στην γραμμή της Κύμης με την Χίο..Άραγε μια εταιρία να ενδιαφέρεται; και ποιο πλοίο επιβατικό θα ήταν καλό για την γραμμή,ίσως σε 1 εβδομάδα που ανακοινώνονται οι γραμμές να μάθουμε...

----------


## Takerman

Απ'οτι διάβασα σε τοπικά νέα, απομένουν λεπτομέρειες να ενταχθεί στο ΕΣΠΑ η ανακατασκευή του λιμανιού στο Σίγρι σε σύγχρονο περιφερειακό λιμάνι. Υποθετικά μπορεί να έχουν κάποια "συγγένεια" τα δύο θέματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ας φτιάξουν πρώτα το οδικό δίκτυο της Εύβοιας κ ύστερα τα λέμε. Τοπικά συμφέροντα εμποδίζουν νέα χάραξη προς Κύμη κ θέλουν τον δρόμο να εξακολουθεί να περνά μέσα από το κάθε χωριό.

----------


## basi

Μωρέ ας φτιάχναν τις παρακάμψεις Βασιλικού , που ξεκίνησε και σταμάτησε και Αμαρύνθου που χτίζουν σπίτια πάνω στον νέο δρόμο και θα βοηθούσε . Δυστυχώς η Εύβοια είναι παρατημένη και οι Ευβοιείς κοιμούνται όρθιοι .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μωρέ ας φτιάχναν τις παρακάμψεις Βασιλικού , που ξεκίνησε και σταμάτησε και Αμαρύνθου που χτίζουν σπίτια πάνω στον νέο δρόμο και θα βοηθούσε . Δυστυχώς η Εύβοια είναι παρατημένη και οι Ευβοιείς κοιμούνται όρθιοι .


 Aπό ό,τι έχω ακούσει η νέα χάραξη δεν θα φθάνει μέχρι τα Λέπουρα αλλά αρκετά προς τα ΒΔ. Πραγματικά πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων το νησί υστερεί σε δρόμους. Να πούμε γιά πιό κάτω προς Κάρυστο; Ή βόρεια προς Λίμνη,Αιδηψό; Θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος...
YΓ: Οι κάτοικοι λέγονται Ευβοείς στην καθαρεύουσα που  αρέσει κ σε μένα.

----------


## Takerman

> Δυστυχώς η Εύβοια είναι παρατημένη και οι Ευβοιείς κοιμούνται όρθιοι .


Όντως από τα χειρότερα έως και επικίνδυνα οδικά δίκτυα. Είχα πάει στη παραλία του Πλατανιστού μια χρονιά και υπήρχαν τμήματα του δρόμου που είχαν εξαφανιστεί από καθιζήσεις και νεροφαγώματα.

----------


## Takerman

Μακάρι να γίνει στο κοντινό μέλλον.

http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...polypatho-ergo

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τωρα πειτε μου, δεν ειναι ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ να δινονται 15 μυρια ευρω για το Σίγρι, ένα άχρηστο λιμανι που δεν εχει και δεν προκειται να παει εκει καμια γραμμη αφου η Μυτιληνη εξυπηρετει ηδη μια χαρα, το ιδιο και τα Μεστά - δόθηκαν τοσα λεφτα για ένα επίσης ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ λιμανι, και η Ραφηνα που εξυπηρετει εικοσι χιλιαδες επιβατες και παραπανω καθημερινα, και 3 νησια εξαρτωνται σχεδον αποκλειστικα απο αυτη, να μη γινεται κουβεντα περι ενταξης στο ΕΣΠΑ ;;*

----------


## Takerman

> *Τωρα πειτε μου, δεν ειναι ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ να δινονται 15 μυρια ευρω για το Σίγρι, ένα άχρηστο λιμανι που δεν εχει και δεν προκειται να παει εκει καμια γραμμη αφου η Μυτιληνη εξυπηρετει ηδη μια χαρα, το ιδιο και τα Μεστά - δόθηκαν τοσα λεφτα για ένα επίσης ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ λιμανι, και η Ραφηνα που εξυπηρετει εικοσι χιλιαδες επιβατες και παραπανω καθημερινα, και 3 νησια εξαρτωνται σχεδον αποκλειστικα απο αυτη, να μη γινεται κουβεντα περι ενταξης στο ΕΣΠΑ ;;*


Φίλε Γιώργο δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. 
Το ότι μπήκε το έργο στο ΕΣΠΑ το διεκδίκησαν με επιμονή οι τοπικές αρχές και η τοπική κοινωνία και καλά έκαναν. Σιγά να μη το έβαζε η κυβέρνηση από μόνη της στο ΕΣΠΑ. Ας έκαναν το ίδιο και οι άρχοντες της Ραφήνας. 
Το Σίγρι είναι σχεδόν 95 χιλιόμετρα από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,  1 ώρα & 45' οδήγημα σε νορμάλ ρυθμούς. Από την Καλλονή και μετά, το πόσα βουνά θα ανέβεις και θα κατέβεις και πόσες στροφές θα συναντήσεις, είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Θα εξυπηρετήσει όλη τη ΒΔ πλευρά του νησιού που είναι και η πιο υποβαθμισμένη του νησιού. 
Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω άλλα νησιά, υπάρχουν κι άλλα με 2 λιμάνια με πολύ λιγότερο πληθυσμό και έκταση και πολύ πιο εύκολο γεωγραφικό ανάγλυφο. Το ότι δεν έγινε κάτι στον τόπο κάποιου από εμάς δε σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστα τα έργα που γίνονται κάπου αλλού.
Φιλικά....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K τα βαπόρια μπορούν να γλυτώσουν κάποια μίλια αλλά κ από Κύμη μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί όοοταν κάποτε φτιάξουν κ το οδικό δίκτυο στην Εύβοια...

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Φίλε Γιώργο δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. 
> Το ότι μπήκε το έργο στο ΕΣΠΑ το διεκδίκησαν με επιμονή οι τοπικές αρχές και η τοπική κοινωνία και καλά έκαναν. Σιγά να μη το έβαζε η κυβέρνηση από μόνη της στο ΕΣΠΑ. Ας έκαναν το ίδιο και οι άρχοντες της Ραφήνας. 
> Το Σίγρι είναι σχεδόν 95 χιλιόμετρα από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,  1 ώρα & 45' οδήγημα σε νορμάλ ρυθμούς. Από την Καλλονή και μετά, το πόσα βουνά θα ανέβεις και θα κατέβεις και πόσες στροφές θα συναντήσεις, είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Θα εξυπηρετήσει όλη τη ΒΔ πλευρά του νησιού που είναι και η πιο υποβαθμισμένη του νησιού. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω άλλα νησιά, υπάρχουν κι άλλα με 2 λιμάνια με πολύ λιγότερο πληθυσμό και έκταση και πολύ πιο εύκολο γεωγραφικό ανάγλυφο. Το ότι δεν έγινε κάτι στον τόπο κάποιου από εμάς δε σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστα τα έργα που γίνονται κάπου αλλού.
> Φιλικά....


Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο. Δεν είναι καιρός για τέτοιες σπατάλες. Καλύτερα με τα λεφτά αυτά να έφτιαχναν ένα νοσοκομείο, ή έναν καλό δρόμο στο νησί (ας πούμε έναν σύγχρονο δρόμο που να συνδέει το Σιγρί με το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης), αντι για ένα λιμάνι που κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα καταντήσει σαν τα Μεστά, να μην βλέπει σχεδον ποτέ βαπόρι. Το οτι οι τοπικοί άρχοντες (ενόψη και δημοτικών κ περιφεριακών εκλογών) το διεκδίκησαν δε κάνει το έργο αυτόματα βιώσιμο.
Μην ξεχνάμε πως τους χειμερινούς μήνες η γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ δεν σηκώνει πλέον ούτε ένα πλοίο σε καθημερινή βάση, πως θα μπει λοιπόν πλοίο να περνάει από το Σιγρί;

Παρεπιπτώντος... μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο ενδιαφέρον κάποιας μεγάλης εταιρίας για να εντάξει το λιμάνι σε σταθερή βάση σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο της; Γιατί αν ας πούμε υπήρχε πρόταση επίσημη και δεσμευτική απο κάποια εταιρία, η οποία θα διασφάλιζε το μέλλον του λιμανιού για τα επόμενα χρόνια, τότε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. Αλλά το να φτιάξουμε ένα λιμάνι χωρίς να έχει διασφαλιστεί η μετέπειτα χρήση του, είναι πιστεύω επιπολαιότητα.

Φιλικότατα...

----------


## Takerman

> Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο. Δεν είναι καιρός για τέτοιες σπατάλες. Καλύτερα με τα λεφτά αυτά να έφτιαχναν ένα νοσοκομείο, ή έναν καλό δρόμο στο νησί (ας πούμε έναν σύγχρονο δρόμο που να συνδέει το Σιγρί με το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης), αντι για ένα λιμάνι που κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα καταντήσει σαν τα Μεστά, να μην βλέπει σχεδον ποτέ βαπόρι. Το οτι οι τοπικοί άρχοντες (ενόψη και δημοτικών κ περιφεριακών εκλογών) το διεκδίκησαν δε κάνει το έργο αυτόματα βιώσιμο.
> Μην ξεχνάμε πως τους χειμερινούς μήνες η γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ δεν σηκώνει πλέον ούτε ένα πλοίο σε καθημερινή βάση, πως θα μπει λοιπόν πλοίο να περνάει από το Σιγρί;
> 
> Παρεπιπτώντος... μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο ενδιαφέρον κάποιας μεγάλης εταιρίας για να εντάξει το λιμάνι σε σταθερή βάση σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο της; Γιατί αν ας πούμε υπήρχε πρόταση επίσημη και δεσμευτική απο κάποια εταιρία, η οποία θα διασφάλιζε το μέλλον του λιμανιού για τα επόμενα χρόνια, τότε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. Αλλά το να φτιάξουμε ένα λιμάνι χωρίς να έχει διασφαλιστεί η μετέπειτα χρήση του, είναι πιστεύω επιπολαιότητα.
> 
> Φιλικότατα...


Προσωπικές γνώμες εκφράζουμε και είναι όλες σεβαστές. Επειδή η καταγωγή μου είναι από εκείνα τα μέρη και επισκέπτομαι το νησί τουλάχιστον 2 φορές τον χρόνο, έχω μια καλλίτερη εικόνα στο πρακτικό κομμάτι.
Για νοσοκομείο που λες, ξέχασε το. Ένα οργανωμένο κέντρο υγείας υπάρχει στην Άντισσα, 15 χλμ από το Σίγρι που εξυπηρετεί όλο το ΒΔ τμήμα του νησιού και οι κυβερνώντες πήραν απόφαση να το κλείσουν. Πόσο μάλλον να γίνει νέο νοσοκομείο. 
Για δρόμο που αναφέρεις αν και έχει δημοπρατηθεί, αυτά τα 15 εκατομμύρια δεν φτάνουν που λέει ο λόγος ούτε για 3 Άλφα. Από την άλλη μεριά, αν δεν υπάρχει λιμάνι πως θα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον κάποια εταιρεία? Θα πει η εταιρεία στο κράτος φτιάξτε λιμάνι για να βάλω βαπόρι στη γραμμή?
 Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν ξεκινήσει και επισκέπτονται το νησί κρουαζιερόπλοια. Πληροφοριακά στο Σίγρι είναι το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα και διεθνούς ενδιαφέροντος απολιθωμένο δάσος που επισκέπτονται χιλιάδες τουρίστες κάθε χρόνο καθώς κι ένα προσεγμένο μουσείο φυσικής ιστορίας που απεικονίζει την γεωλογική εξέλιξη της γης. Θέλω να πω ότι κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε το Σίγρι να μπει σαν προορισμός κρουαζιέρας με οικονομικά οφέλη για την περιοχή. Στο εμπορικό κομμάτι υπάρχουν στην ευρύτερη περιοχή τα μεγαλύτερα τυροκομεία του νησιού που θα γλίτωναν αρκετά λειτουργικά έξοδα με το να στέλνουν τα εμπορεύματα από το Σίγρι παρά από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης που είναι αρκετά μακριά. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα που δεν είναι του παρόντος. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι καλώς θα γίνει το έργο για να συμβάλλει στην τοπική οικονομία και όχι μόνο.

----------


## despo

Να πώ και εγω την αποψή μου στο θέμα. Το λιμάνι στο Σίγρι χρησιμοποιήθηκε τελευταία φορά απο τον Διαγόρα που έκανε το δρομολόγιο απο Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι τη Ρόδο, αλλά εγκαταλείφθηκε. Οπως σε όλα τα νησιά, το οδικό δίκτυο απο τη Μυτιλήνη μέχρι το Σίγρι δεν είναι και το καλύτερο (με εξαίρεση μέχρι την Καλλονή). Απο εκεί και πέρα η βελτίωση σε ένα λιμάνι στο 3ο σε μέγεθος νησί μας, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κάτι το περιττό και θα μπορέσει ισως να συμβάλει στον τουρισμό, αφού το νησί της Λέσβου δεν έχει σε καμμία περίπτωση αξιοποιηθεί τουριστικά. Τώρα αν βάλουμε προτεραιότητες αν είναι προτιμότερο ενα κέντρο Υγείας η' κάτι άλλο, εκεί θα μπλέξουμε...

----------


## basi

H ακτοπλοία έχει δύο συνιστώσες . Τα φορτηγά και τον εποχιακό τουρισμό . Ο πρώτος είναι όλο τον χρόνο και ο δεύτερος είναι Πάσχα , καλοκαίρι και κυρίως από Ελληνες . Ηδη τα τελευταία χρόνια οι Ελληνες αδυνατούσαν να πληρώσουν τα πανάκριβα ναυλολόγια και πήγαιναν μόνο όσοι είχαν σπίτι δικό τους στο νησί και χωρίς βέβαια αμάξι .
Τώρα με την κρίση γιά να πάει Ελληνας στο νησί πρέπει να πάει φτηνά . Και φτηνά με νυκτερινά δρομολόγια και καμπίνες δεν μπορεί να πάει .

Το λιμάνι του Σιγρίου σε συνδυασμό με το λιμάνι της Κύμης που αναβαθμίζεται αυτόν τον καιρό με νέες θέσεις και βάθος 8,50 μ. , παρ' όλο το πρόβλημα του δρόμου που αυξάνει την διαδρομή κατά μισή ώρα από όσο αν ήταν καλός ο δρόμος , φέρνει την Λέσβο στα 88 μίλια απόσταση από την Ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα . Απόσταση που ανάλογα με το πλοίο καλύπτεται σε 3,5 - 5 ώρες γιά γρήγορο η απλό συμβατικό πλοίο η σε 2-2,5 ώρες με ταχύπλοο . Ολα βέβαια ημερόπλοια και το συμβατικό πλοίο θα είναι και φτηνό .

Είναι έτσι λογικό να μπορεί μιά 4μελής οικογένεια να βρεθεί στην Λέσβο με 200-250 € με το αμάξι της και όχι με τα διπλά λεφτά που θα χρειαστεί με καμπίνα .
Ακόμα με το λιμάνι του Σιγρίου έρχεται και η Λήμνος κοντά , αφού ένα ημερόπλοιο προλαβαίνει από το πρωί μέχρι αργά το βράδυ , να κάνει το δρομολόγιο Λήμνος - Σίγρι - Κύμη και επιστροφή , εξασφαλίζοντας έτσι και καθημερινή επικοινωνία της Λήμνου και με την Λέσβο και με την Ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα .

----------


## giorgos_249

> Φίλε Γιώργο δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. 
> Το ότι μπήκε το έργο στο ΕΣΠΑ το διεκδίκησαν με επιμονή οι τοπικές αρχές και η τοπική κοινωνία και καλά έκαναν. Σιγά να μη το έβαζε η κυβέρνηση από μόνη της στο ΕΣΠΑ. Ας έκαναν το ίδιο και οι άρχοντες της Ραφήνας. 
> Το Σίγρι είναι σχεδόν 95 χιλιόμετρα από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,  1 ώρα & 45' οδήγημα σε νορμάλ ρυθμούς. Από την Καλλονή και μετά, το πόσα βουνά θα ανέβεις και θα κατέβεις και πόσες στροφές θα συναντήσεις, είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Θα εξυπηρετήσει όλη τη ΒΔ πλευρά του νησιού που είναι και η πιο υποβαθμισμένη του νησιού. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω άλλα νησιά, υπάρχουν κι άλλα με 2 λιμάνια με πολύ λιγότερο πληθυσμό και έκταση και πολύ πιο εύκολο γεωγραφικό ανάγλυφο. Το ότι δεν έγινε κάτι στον τόπο κάποιου από εμάς δε σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστα τα έργα που γίνονται κάπου αλλού.
> Φιλικά....


*Φιλε θα σου πω το εξης. Η Λέσβος παει να αποκτησει 2ο λιμανι, εχοντας ηδη ενα πολυ καλο , τη στιγμη που η Τήνος στο ενα και μοναδικο λιμανι πασχει σοβαροτατα, τη στιγμη που η Φολέγανδρος δεν εχει καν φάρο στα βράχια μεσα στο λιμάνι της, τη στιγμή που η ¶νδρος εχει ενα λιμανι που στα βυθισματα υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα, τη στιγμη που η Κάλυμνος δεν έχει προβλήτα για μεγάλα πλοία λόγω κατολίσθησης, τη στιγμη που η Ραφηνα ειναι εκτεθειμενη στους αερηδες, κλπ κλπ....

ΓΙΑΤΙ να μη δοθουν 15 εκατομυρια για πολυ πιο σοβαρα πραγματα, οπως επισκευες αλλων λιμανιων ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ αμεσα και να δοθουν αυτα τα λεφτα για ενα λιμανι - παρα τα οσα ειπες θα το ξαναπω καθως δε με έπεισες - μη απαραιτητο άμεσα ;; Ποιος εχει αναγκη πιο πολυ τα λεφτα για το λιμανι, οι κατοικοι της Τήνου πχ που έχουν ένα και μοναδικό λιμανι , και κινδυνευουν ανα πασα στιγμη να γινει καποιο σοβαρο ατυχημα , η εσεις που ηδη εξυπηρετειστε οδηγωντας μιαμισι ωρα ως τη Μυτιλήνη ; Και οπου εγινε 2ο λιμανι σε νησια, κακως νομιζω, ας γινουν πρωτα τα απαραίτητα νομίζω, και μετα συζηταμε και για δευτερα λιμανια σε πολλά νησιά.... Πρωτα ομως πριν αποκτησουν δευτερα λιμανια ορισμενα νησια, νομιζω οτι ΟΛΑ τα νησια πρεπει να εχουν ενα αξιοπρεπες λιμανι, και επισης ολα τα χερσαία λιμανια να ειναι αψογα.*

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πως η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου ανάμεσα σε όλα αυτά που προαναφέρθηκαν.  Σαφέστατα η Λέσβος δεν είναι ούτε Ικαρία, ούτε Κάρπαθος.  Είναι τεράστιο νησί με δύσκολο ανάγλυφο. Την έχω επισκεφθεί αρκετές φορές και έχω δει τη γλύκα της δίωρης οδήγησης μέχρι τα βορειοδυτικά του νησιού στην Ερεσό και το Σίγρι.  Πέρα από το ότι το λιμάνι στο Σίγρι θα εξυπηρετήσει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του νησιού (το οποίο μάλιστα έχει και λιγότερη ανάπτυξη εξαιτίας αυτής της απομόνωσής του όπως ορθά ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω), θα φέρει γενικότερα τη Λέσβο πιο κοντά στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα μέσω Κύμης ή έστω Ραφήνας/Λαυριου, και επιπλέον πιο κοντά τη Λήμνο και τον Αη-Στράτη στο κέντρο του νομού στον οποίο ανήκουν, δηλαδή τη Μυτιλήνη (ανοίγω παρένθεση για να πω πως είναι απαράδεκτο ένα μεγάλο νησί όπως η Λήμνος να έχει τόσο ελλιπή σύνδεση με το διοικητικό κέντρο του νομού και της περιφέρειας στην οποία ανήκει).
ΟΜΩΣ...
Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το γεγονός πως αυτή τη στιγμή στο Σίγρι υπάρχει ήδη ένα λιμάνι.  Αν και από το 2011 και μετά δεν έχω πάει για να ξέρω αν στο μεταξύ έχει υπάρξει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα, μέχρι το 2011 που πήγα ένα πλοίο μεγέθους ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ έπιανε άνετα στο Σίγρι.  Επομένως για μένα το σημαντικότερο στην περίπτωση του Σιγρίου είναι προτού δοθούν κονδύλια του ΕΣΠΑ να υπάρξει μια μελέτη από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορεις για το τί λιμάνι ακριβώς θέλουμε και που ακριβώς θα ενταχθεί ακτοπλοικά.  *Με άλλα λόγια θα πρέπει το υπάρχον λιμάνι πρώτα να ενταχθεί σε ακτοπλοικά δρομολόγια (ή και άγονες) προκειμένου να δούμε την πραγματική κίνηση του. * Για μένα θα έπρεπε η άγονη από Λαύριο προς Αη-Στράτη και Λήμνο να πιάνει ήδη και στο Σίγρι σε 2 τουλάχιστον δρομολόγια.  Θα έπρεπε επίσης στις άγονες που ξεκινούν από Καβάλα προς Βόρειο Αιγαίο να ενταχθεί και το Σίγρι.  Με άλλα λόγια θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν τροποποιήσεις στον ακτοπλοικό χάρτη του Βορείου Αιγαίου γενικότερα.  Μετά από αυτές τις τροποποιήσεις, και εάν αποδειχθεί ότι το υπάρχον λιμάνι στο Σίγρι είναι ανεπαρκές, τότε ναι να ενταχθεί στο ΕΣΠΑ.  
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα χαιρόμουν πραγματικά να έβλεπα μέσα στο 2014 δρομολόγια να πιάνουν και στο Σίγρι

----------


## Takerman

> *Φιλε θα σου πω το εξης. Η Λέσβος παει να αποκτησει 2ο λιμανι, εχοντας ηδη ενα πολυ καλο , τη στιγμη που η Τήνος στο ενα και μοναδικο λιμανι πασχει σοβαροτατα, τη στιγμη που η Φολέγανδρος δεν εχει καν φάρο στα βράχια μεσα στο λιμάνι της, τη στιγμή που η ¶νδρος εχει ενα λιμανι που στα βυθισματα υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα, τη στιγμη που η Κάλυμνος δεν έχει προβλήτα για μεγάλα πλοία λόγω κατολίσθησης, τη στιγμη που η Ραφηνα ειναι εκτεθειμενη στους αερηδες, κλπ κλπ....
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ να μη δοθουν 15 εκατομυρια για πολυ πιο σοβαρα πραγματα, οπως επισκευες αλλων λιμανιων ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ αμεσα και να δοθουν αυτα τα λεφτα για ενα λιμανι - παρα τα οσα ειπες θα το ξαναπω καθως δε με έπεισες - μη απαραιτητο άμεσα ;; Ποιος εχει αναγκη πιο πολυ τα λεφτα για το λιμανι, οι κατοικοι της Τήνου πχ που έχουν ένα και μοναδικό λιμανι , και κινδυνευουν ανα πασα στιγμη να γινει καποιο σοβαρο ατυχημα , η εσεις που ηδη εξυπηρετειστε οδηγωντας μιαμισι ωρα ως τη Μυτιλήνη ; Και οπου εγινε 2ο λιμανι σε νησια, κακως νομιζω, ας γινουν πρωτα τα απαραίτητα νομίζω, και μετα συζηταμε και για δευτερα λιμανια σε πολλά νησιά.... Πρωτα ομως πριν αποκτησουν δευτερα λιμανια ορισμενα νησια, νομιζω οτι ΟΛΑ τα νησια πρεπει να εχουν ενα αξιοπρεπες λιμανι, και επισης ολα τα χερσαία λιμανια να ειναι αψογα.*


Γιώργο δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να σε πείσω. Τα γεγονότα καταθέτω. Σου διαφεύγει η σημαντικότερη λεπτομέρεια όμως που είναι και η ουσία και είναι και χωρίς λόγο η αντιπαράθεση εδώ. Το ότι δεν μπήκαν πχ η Τήνος ή η Ραφήνα ή όποιο άλλο λιμάνι αναφέρεις στο ΕΣΠΑ, τις ευθύνες τις έχουν οι περιφερειάρχες και οι δήμαρχοι που δεν το διεκδίκησαν και έχουν στρογγυλοκαθήσει στη καρέκλα τους. Για την ιστορία τα χρήματα αυτά δεν τα στέρησαν από κάποιο άλλο νησί που τα είχε περισσότερο ανάγκη. Είναι χρήματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης που ήταν για αυτό το σκοπό. Έμειναν εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια αδιάθετα και τελικά χάθηκαν (ήταν μέχρι 31/12/2013 το 1ο ΕΣΠΑ) γιατί ως συνήθως η απορροφητικότητα τέτοιων κονδυλίων στην Ελλάδα είναι η χαμηλότερη της Ευρώπης. Κάνεις μια σοβαρή μελέτη, την καταθέτεις, πιέζεις με τις τοπικές αρχές και τους βουλευτές του νομού σου και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπαίνει το έργο στο πρόγραμμα. Τώρα αν οι τοπικοί άρχοντες σε μέρη που αναφέρεις δε μπήκαν στη διαδικασία να στήσουν μια ομάδα και να εκπονήσουν μελέτες για τα έργα που πονάει ο τόπος τους, είναι άλλη ιστορία και δε φταίει το Σίγρι και το κάθε Σίγρι ανά την Ελλάδα.
Θα ακολουθήσει και 2ο ΕΣΠΑ 2014-2020 με τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο χρημάτων να εκταμιεύεται μέχρι το 2017. Το κάθε ΕΣΠΑ έχει κατηγορίες με συγκεκριμένα κονδύλια για διάθεση, πχ οδικά έργα, επιδοτήσεις διάφορων επαγγελματικών ομάδων, αθλητισμό, πολιτισμό, τα λιμενικά έργα που αναφέρουμε εδώ, κλπ. Αν τώρα ο δήμαρχος ενός τόπου διεκδικήσει λεφτά από το ΕΣΠΑ για να αναπλάσει πλατείες ή διατηρητέα κτίρια ή άλλος για να κάνει καρναβάλια, είναι άλλη ιστορία και ο καθένας ιεραρχεί τις ανάγκες του τόπου του, αν θέλει έργα ουσίας ή αν θέλει βιτρίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάτι που δεν λαμβάνετε υπ' όψιν διότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα μόνο αυτό που φαίνεται,είναι αυτά τα λιμάνια στην δυτική πλευρά των νησιών εξυπηρετούν προφανώς κ σκοπούς ¶μυνας.
Στα γεγονότα του '74 ήλθε στην "πίσω" μεριά της Χίου το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ με στρατό κ το πιθανότερο να ξεφόρτωσε αρόδου διότι αμφιβάλλω αν στα Μεστά υπήρχε τότε ακόμα κ η προβλήτα που έπεφτε το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ το '79.

----------


## thanos75

> Κάτι που δεν λαμβάνετε υπ' όψιν διότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα μόνο αυτό που φαίνεται,είναι αυτά τα λιμάνια στην δυτική πλευρά των νησιών εξυπηρετούν προφανώς κ σκοπούς ¶μυνας.
> Στα γεγονότα του '74 ήλθε στην "πίσω" μεριά της Χίου το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ με στρατό κ το πιθανότερο να ξεφόρτωσε αρόδου διότι αμφιβάλλω αν στα Μεστά υπήρχε τότε ακόμα κ η προβλήτα που έπεφτε το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ το '79.


Πολύ σωστή η επισήμανσή σου αυτή φίλε μου :Fat:   Είναι σημαντικό-και στρατηγικής σημασίας- να υπάρχουν λιμάνια και στα μετόπισθεν των μεγάλων νησιών του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου και όχι μόνο στην πλευρά που βλέπει προς την Τουρκία.  Δεν είναι εξάλλου τυχαίο πως ειδικά στη Λέσβο, υπάρχουν στρατόπεδα και εγκαταστάσεις και στα βορειοδυτικά του νησιού

----------


## ayfa74

ξέρει κάνει τίποτα http://www.ionianpress.gr/ionian-new...a-ti-kefalonia

----------


## Appia_1978

Είναι ολοφάνερο πως εννοούνε το Princess T. Από εκεί και πέρα, ουδέν νέο στο μέτωπο  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μόνο που το αξιόπιστο Shippax CFI αναφέρει οτι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Σουιδική Gotlandsbaten για την νέα γραμμή Vastervik - Visby

----------


## flash13

http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...rincess-t.html
νομίζω πως για το PRINCESS T. είχε αναφερθεί από τα τέλη Νοεμβρίου δικό μας ελληνικό site

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, αλλά είχε αναφερθεί ναύλωση και όχι πώληση ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά ναύλωση ξέρω κ εγώ αλλά όπως κ να είναι,γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι στην Σκανδιναβία δεν θα κρατήσει γιά πολύ να μου το θυμηθείτε. Γιά το που θα πάει μετά είναι ένα ερώτημα. Λέτε να το ξαναδούμε προς τα εδώ;

----------


## Takerman

Αν και εδώ δεν είναι το καταλληλότερο νήμα, νομίζω ότι κολλάει εδώ καλλίτερα. Διαβάστε παρακάτω:


*«Σωσίβιο» για την ακτοπλοΐα τα τουρκικά παράλια*
Μόνο το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2014 οι ζημιές   των τεσσάρων εισηγμένων  ανήλθαν στα  77,5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ ενώ τα συνολικά τους  χρέη ξεπερνούν  το ένα δισεκατομμύριο.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα,  υπάρχει κατατεθειμένη   πρόταση στο υπουργείο  Εξωτερικών, στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου αλλά και του Τουρισμού,  σύμφωνα με την οποία προτείνεται  η επέκταση των δρομολογίων του Αιγαίου  «πέρα από τα ακρότατα προς την Ανατολή νησιά μας και μέχρι τις αντίπερα  όχθες της παλιάς Ιωνίας.  Η καινοτομία αυτή, από μόνη της  θα ανοίξει  άμεσα τις Ανατολικές Πύλες, στο πέρας των ήδη δομημένων υδατίνων δρόμων  μας, με ροές αντιστρόφου φοράς,   δημιουργώντας την ικανότητα  προσέλκυσης των εκτεταμένων εισαγωγικών / εξαγωγικών ροών  εμπορικών  φορτίων, αλλά των πολλών αλλοδαπών τουριστών στα παράλια της Τουρκίας».
Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα και έχει τεθεί και υπόψη  ελλήνων  τραπεζιτών και επιχειρηματιών,  ενώ βρίσκεται υπό διερεύνηση στο ΥΝΑ και  στις συγκεκριμένες ομάδες του ΥΠΕΞ, με εστίαση στα ελληνοτουρκικά.
Τις προοπτικές που ανοίγονται για την ελληνική ακτοπλοία, αναλύει ο κος   Μανώλης Βορδώνης, ένα  από τα εξέχοντα, επί 40 χρόνια, σε παγκόσμιο  επίπεδο,  στελέχη  της ελληνικής ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και δομικό  στέλεχος  της ναυτιλιακής  εταιρείας Thenamaris μίας από  τις  ισχυρότερες στον κόσμο την οποία υπηρέτησε από τη θέση του προέδρου και  εκτελεστικού διευθυντή ενώ έχει έντονη δραστηριότητα σε διεθνείς  οργανισμούς  εκπροσωπώντας την ναυτιλία μας και την  Ελλάδα.
«Η  κατάπτωση της εθνικής ακτοπλοΐας θεωρείτο βεβαία    από την εποχή  της αλόγιστης υπερβολής των μετά- Σάμινα κυβερνήσεων, οι οποίες έσπευσαν  να απαξιώσουν και να αντικαταστήσουν τα συμβατικά πλοία των 5 έως 10  εκ. ευρώ και 8 έως 10 τόνων  ημερήσιας  κατανάλωσης καύσιμου, με  υποκατάστατα άξιας 80 έως 150 εκ. ευρώ και καταναλώσεων 60 έως 90 τόνων  την ημέρα. Τα πάρα πάνω, μαζί με τις δύσκαμπτες συνθέσεις των  υπηρετούντων  ναυτικών, καθιστούν τις εταιρείες με μαθηματική  βεβαιότητα, μη βιώσιμες. Μόνο ένας ριζικός πολλαπλασιασμός δρομολογίων,  φορτίων και επιβατών  θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει οικονομίες κλίμακες  και να τις καταστήσει αυτάρκεις και γιατί όχι επικερδείς» επισημαίνει  και συνεχίζει:
«Σε αυτό το πνεύμα προτείνεται να εξεταστεί η επέκταση των δρομολογίων  του Αιγαίου μέχρι τις αντίπερα όχθες. Αυτή η καινοτομία από μόνη της  θα  ανοίξει άμεσα τους ήδη  «κατασκευασμένους» μας υδάτινους δρόμους με   ροές αντιστρόφου φοράς,  υπερδιπλασιάζοντας άμεσα την δυνατότητα  προσέλκυσης του εκτεταμένου εισαγωγικού/ εξαγωγικού τουρκικού εμπορίου   ενώ θα συμβάλει  στην αύξηση των  ελληνικών εξαγωγών. Παράλληλα, θα  διευρύνει το πρόγραμμα διακοπών των αλλοδαπών τουριστών στα παράλια της  Τουρκίας με την δυνατότητα συνδυασμών στα νησιά μας και την στερεά  Ελλάδα.»
Οι προοπτικές σύμφωνα με τον κο Μανώλη Βορδώνη είναι μεγάλες:
«Οι πολυδιάστατος πολλαπλασιαστικές δυνατότητες που το νέο αυτό καθεστώς  μπορεί να δημιουργήσει είναι αναρίθμητες και καλύπτουν θέματα παροχής  υπηρεσιών υγείας στα συνοριακά μας νησιά και τους δύσκολους χειμώνες του  αρχιπελάγους, τις φθηνές και άμεσες ανταλλαγές προϊόντων σε τοπικό  επίπεδο,  την ενίσχυση των εμπορικών ροών προς  λιμάνια και τερματικούς  σταθμούς  του Πειραιά, της Πάτρας, τα τρένα μας ,το αεροδρόμιο των  Αθηνών  κα.
Πέραν αυτών είναι προφανείς οι δυνατότητες που θα προκύψουν στις  κοινωνικές, πολιτιστικές εμπορικές και άλλες  συναναστροφές των τοπικών  κοινωνιών που θα λειτουργήσουν θετικά στην καλλιέργεια σχέσεων  συνεργασίες και φιλικότητας στις ακτές και στα νησιά της παλιάς Ιωνίας,  πράγμα ζητούμενο στις αντίξοες γεωπολιτικές ανισορροπίας που σήμερα   εξελίσσονται με γοργούς ρυθμούς» και συμπλήρωσε:
«Όσον αφορά τα θέματα διακίνησης, μέσω εθνικών και ευρωπαϊκών εξωτερικών  συνόρων, βίζας Σένγκεν, μετανάστευσης κ.λπ., αυτά σίγουρα μπορεί να  επιλύονται με αμοιβαία καλή θέληση και αποφασιστικότητα προς το κοινό  συμφέρον».
Στο πλαίσιο της συγκέντρωσης στοιχείων που θα συμβάλουν στην  τεκμηριωμένη ανάλυση,  μελέτες σκοπιμότητας και επιχειρηματικό  προγραμματισμό, ο  Μανώλης Βορδώνης επισημαίνει ότι χρήσιμο θα είναι να  συγκεντρωθούν στοιχεία που αφορούν:
- Τις εμπορευματικές ροές που διακινούνται από και προς την Τουρκία,  μέσω των χερσαίων οδών και προσβάσεων της χώρας.  Ειδικότερα οι  ποσότητες των φορτηγών αυτοκινήτων που περνούν τα ελληνικά  σύνορα  στη  Θράκη για να διασχίσουν την Εγνατία οδό και τους θαλάσσιους δρόμους της  δυτικής Ελλάδας.
- Τα ανάλογα φορτία προς ευρωπαϊκούς προορισμούς μέσω των τούρκο-βουλγαρικών συνόρων.
- Τον αριθμό των εξερχομένων και εισερχομένων φορτηγών οχημάτων  που  προωθούνται μέσω των γραμμών Κωνσταντινούπολης-Τριέστης της εταιρείας UN  ROROS καθώς και της ULUSOY ROROS της γραμμής Τσεσμέ-Τριέστης.
- Με το δεδομένο ότι τα  πλοία  αυτών των γραμμών είναι αμιγώς  οχηματαγωγά-Ro/Ro, να διερευνηθεί το συνολικό κόστος της διακίνησης, με  δεδομένο ότι οι οδηγοί των φορτηγών ταξιδεύουν  αεροπορικώς προς και από  τον τόπο του προορισμού.
-Να διερευνηθούν αναλόγως τα συνολικά κοστολόγια, χρόνοι και  πολυπλοκότητα της συνολικής διακίνησης ώστε να καταστεί εφικτή η  συγκριτική διερεύνηση της συνολικής ωφελιμότητας μέσω της διαδρομής  ελαχίστων αποστάσεων του Αιγαίου.
- Να συγκεντρωθούν ανάλογα στοιχεία για την διακίνηση διεθνών τουριστών  με τα τουρκικά πλοιάρια που συνδέουν τα ανατολικά νησιά της Ελλάδας  του  Αιγαίου, και το σύνηθες βάθος εισχώρησης επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων από  τις ιώνιες ακτές.
- Να επιδιωχθεί η εξεύρεση στοιχείων που αφορούν τα ιστορικά και  σημερινά ποσοτικά στοιχεία, αλλά ει δυνατόν και προβλέψεις για την  εξέλιξη των μεγεθών στο μέλλον.
- Να διερευνηθεί δημιουργικά η δυνατότητα των νέων δεδομένων και  προβλέψεων που θα δημιουργήσει η, υπό διερεύνηση συνένωση των Ανατολικών  και Δυτικών ακτών του Αιγαίου με την ταυτόχρονη προσφορά  ψηλής  ποιότητας και λογικού κόστους υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης.
«Η ιδέα είναι απλή. Όταν καθημερινά τα βαπόρια μας ξεφορτώνουν την   τελευταία νταλίκα και επιβάτη στην Μυτιλήνη, στην Χίο, στην Σάμο, στην  Κω και στην Ρόδο, για να πάρουν πάλι τον δρόμο του γυρισμού, με τα  αμπάρια, τα  καταστρώματα, σαλόνια  και καμπίνες τους  συχνά μισογεμάτες  το καλοκαίρι και μισό η πολύ- άδειες τους φθινοπωρινούς, χειμωνιάτικους  και ανοιξιάτικους μήνες…,  τι θα σήμαινε αν πριν  πάρουν πορεία  πάλι  για Πειραιά, να  έκαναν δύο «προπελιές»  και να έφταναν και μέχρι  το  Τσεσμέ, την Αντιόχεια, το Μποντρούμ, την Μαρμαρίδα και την ακτογραμμή  της παλιάς Ιωνίας  για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις μεγάλες ροές των φορτίων της  νότιας Τουρκίας,  του Ιράκ, της παλιάς Περσίας, της νότιας Κασπίας και  των ορεινών περιοχών  των διαφόρων ……ισταν, που πασχίζουν να βρουν τον  γρηγορότερο δρόμο στις πήγες και προορισμούς στην δυτική και την βόρεια  Ευρώπη» προσθέτει:
«Η σκέψη έχει επανειλημμένα συζητηθεί σε διάφορα επίπεδα της πολιτικής  ηγεσίας των αρμοδίων υπουργείων, των  επιχειρηματιών του κλάδου καθώς  και των συλλογικών φορέων που εμπλέκονται.
Η άποψη που άμεσα προκύπτει είναι «…μακάρι και να μπορούσε να γίνει, θα  ήταν σωτήριο για όλους, αλλά……». Το ταλέντο μας να αναδεικνύουμε τα  εμπόδια στο καινούργιο, γρήγορα καθιστούν την κάθε νέα πρόταση  ανεφάρμοστη και ανάξια λόγου. Ακούω κουβέντες όπως «Μην ψάχνεις δεν  υπάρχει ελπίδα. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, να πασχίζουμε για κάτι που τελικά  δεν θα επιτευχθεί» και καταλήγει υπογραμμίζοντας:
«Όμως ο στόχος  όχι της μιας και μόνον δυτικής πύλης του Αιγαίου, αλλά   και της κατοπτρικής της στην Ανατολή μοιάζει εφικτός και σύντομος. Θα  είναι σαν μια δεύτερη Εγνατία οδός και ένας νέος νοτιότερος κλάδος των  δόμων του μεταξιού.
Ένα μόνο χρειάζεται. Η καλλιέργεια του πνεύματος μιας δίκαιης  συνεργασίας που κατανοεί και σέβεται τις ευαισθησίες και συμφέροντα των  δυο κοινωνιών και στοχεύει δημιουργικά στο άνοιγμα των νέων αγορών και  των άπειρων δυνατοτήτων που ολοένα θα πολλαπλασιάζονται».

Πηγή:

----------

